# Mini Bodenfilter



## herbi (3. Sep. 2009)

Servus @ all,...

will euch mal meinen Minibodenfilterselbstbau (goiles Wort) vorstellen,...!

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderem,....!
Ich denke für Miniteiche gerade die richtige Größe,...

Der BF/ PFF besteht aus einem 90 ltr. Mörtelkübel, das Material hatte ich alles zu Hause, auch den Bälhton,... (man könnte auch Kies nehmen denke ich!? )
Gespeist wird der Filter über eine kl. Fontänenpumpe ( 5 W oder so? )

Ich legte besonderen Wert darauf das der Filter auch eine Schmutzabsaugung hat,....!

Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen,... 

*Ich lass mal Bilder sprechen *

           

*Ich hoffe das ich euch helfen konnte,...? *


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hi Herbi,
interessantes Projekt! Wo hast Du eigentlich die "Lochrasterplatte" (oder wie auch immer) her?


----------



## herbi (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Servus,..

die hab ich irgendwo mal gekauft,....!?

Das ist eine Filtemedienauflage,...! Bekommste bei jedem guten Teichhandel,...oder im Inet-Auktionshaus,....!
Die Teile kannste dir im Winter zusammen suchen und im Frühjahr loslegen,...

Bin gerne bereit dir beim Nachbau zu helfen


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo Herbi,

das sieht sehr interessant aus. Nur gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ganz viele Miniteichbesitzer von Filtertechnik null Ahnung haben. Kannst Du die Bauteile und ihre Bedeutung noch mal erklären. 

Liebe Grüße
Else, die in Sachen Filter hellblond ist


----------



## herbi (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Servus Else,...

gerne mach ich das 

Bild 1.  
Dort ist die Filtermediumauflage zu sehen und darauf ein graues HT-Rohr (100er) ,...die Auflage muß passend in den Mörtelkübel eingeschnitten werden. Für das HT-Rohr einen Ausschnitt machen,...das Rohr wird auf der Unterseite "gezinnt" wie auf dem Bild zu sehen,...! Dieses muß unter die Auflage,...! Dort wird nähmlich später der Schmoder eingesaugt,...! Die Filtermedienauflage sollte so ca. 3-5cm vom Boden weg sein,....! Ihr könnt hier die Reststücke oder kleinere Steine verwenden,....

Bild 2.  
Hier ist zu sehen wie das Rohr in der Schmutzabtrennung eingebaut wird!

Bild 3.  
Hier ist der Rücklauf ( RL) in den Teich zu sehen,...Es sind 50er HT-Rohre,...!
Oben am winkel seht ihr das abgeschnittene,...das ist der Notüberlauf, der sollte so etwa 1-1,5cm unter dem Rand des Mörtelkübels sein,...!
Das Loch für den RL in den Behälter wurde mit einer kl. Lochsäge reingeschnitten und dort dann ein 50er Schraubflansch gesetzt!
Wichtig auch hier,...das das 50er HT-Rohr unter die Filtermedienauflage geht,...dieses nicht "zinnen",...es soltte bündig an der Unterkannte der Auflage abschliessen,...!

Bild 4.  
Die erste Schicht Kies,...damit das Granulat (Blähton) nicht durch das Gitter rutscht,...!

Bild 5.  
Der Blähton wird als zweite Schicht eingefüllt,...! Hier könnte man bestimmt auch feineren Kies nehmen,... (damit habe ich aber keine Erfahrung),....!

Bild 6.  
Eine weiter Schicht Kies wird aufgetragen um den Blähton zu festigen,...
Ebenso gut zu sehen, das Schmutzabsaugrohr mit Deckel,....! Hier würde ich empfehlen die Gummidichtung zu entfernen,...dann läßt sich der Deckel leichter abnehmen,...evtl. muß der Deckel mit Schleifpapier bearbeitet werden um einen leichteren Schlupf zu erreichen,....!
Auch auf dem Bild zu erkennen,...der Schlauch von der Pumpe kommend,...diesen kann man manuel varieren,....!

Das Wasser muß nun durch die Schichten und kommt dan durch den RL wieder in den Teich,...!

*Tipp:* In das Rücklaufrohr evtl. einen groben Schwamm einstecke,...den ab und an kommt doch etwas Blähton durch,....!
Habe dazu diese runden Plastikschwämme von,...Feinkost A....hergenommen und in mit Draht befestigt,...so kann ich ihn leichter rausziehen,....!


So ich hoffe das ich nix vergessen hab,.....


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Super Herbi 

Ich pinn das jetzt mal oben an - endlich mal Miniteich-gerechte Technik!


----------



## Eugen (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo Christine, hi Herbi



blumenelse schrieb:


> ..., dass ganz viele Miniteichbesitzer von Filtertechnik null Ahnung haben.



nicht nur das  , die wenigsten werden auch einen haben. 
Wozu auch 

So wie ich zum Beispiel, da einige meiner Minis kleiner sind, wie Herbis Bodenfilter. 

Trotzallem eine schöne Idee, vor allem für die Kleinteichbesitzer mit Fischbesatz.


----------



## Christine (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

 Eugen - an die 60-Liter-__ Lotos-Kübel-Besitzer denk ich in dem Falle doch weniger....



Eugen schrieb:


> vor allem für die Kleinteichbesitzer mit Fischbesatz.



Offiziell geht der Mini doch bis 1.000 Liter - wobei ich eigentlich die Teiche zwischen 1000 und 2000 Liter da auch noch einbeziehen würde...


----------



## shorty71 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo an alle.

Ich habe mich heute erst hier angemeldet und einiges über Filter gelesen. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich wirklich alles richtig verstanden habe. Aber erst mal kurz zu meinem "Hintergrund".
Ich habe in den letzten Wochen zwei kleine GFK-Teichschalen in meinem Garten verbuddelt. Daneben habe ich eine 65 Liter Mortelwanne eingesetzt als Filter. Meine Frau war der Meinung, auch wenn wir nur im Sommer ein paar Zierfische in den Teichen haben, sollten wir den Filter doch eher Überdimensionieren, als zu klein lassen (Erfahrung aus der Aquaristik  )

Die beiden Teiche und der Filter werden über kurze Überläufe mit einander Verbunden und so wie ein kleiner Bachlauf angelegt (Ca. 10 cm Höhenunterschied zwischen obersten Teich und Mörtelwanne)
Von der Mörtelwanne soll das Wasser dann durch eine kleine Pumpe wieder in den oberen Teich gebracht werden. 

Jetzt habe ich die Idee, den Filter als Bodenfilter auszulegen. Eine Filtermatte als Vorfilter für die Schwebestoffe und dann von unten nach oben durchflutet. 
Soweit die Planung. 

Offen ist bei mir aber noch ein kleiner Punkt. In den unterscheidlichen Beiträgen die ich zu dem Thema gelesen habe gehen die Begriffe Pflanzenfilter und Bodenfilter recht fließend ineinenader über. Dabei ist mir inzwischen aber der prinzipielle Unterschied klar. Meist wird aber von einem "bepflanzten Bodenfilter" gesprochen. Der Haupteffekt liegt dabei im Bodengrund selber und die Pflanzen sollen diesen "nur" aufgrund der Durchwurzelung bewegen und damit Durchlässig erhalten (im Gegensatz zum Pflanzenfilter, wo der üppige Wuchs die Nährstoffe entziehen soll). 
Ich würde meinen Filter aber gerne unter einer Holzterasse "verstecken" damit ist eine Bepfanzung nicht möglich. Geht das?

Ich habe diese Frage bisher hier nirgends beantwortet gesehen. Ich habe zwar durchaus einige Fotos von Bodenfiltern gefunden, aber entweder direkt in der Erstellung (wie hier im Beitrag) so dass ich nicht weiß ob diese noch bepflanzt werden, meist aber wurden beriets laufende Filter immer mit mehr oder weniger intensiver Bepflanzug gezeigt.

Hat hier irgendjemand einen Bodenfilter ohne Pflanzen odere weiß, ob das klappt?

Besten Dank schon mal und Gruß
Shorty71


----------



## karsten. (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo

die Begriffe sind nicht DIN gerecht ausformuliert und geschützt 

mir gefällt z.B. der Begriff _Wurzelraumfilter_ am Besten 



shorty71 schrieb:


> .............
> gehen die Begriffe Pflanzenfilter und Bodenfilter recht fließend ineinenader über.
> Dabei ist mir inzwischen aber der prinzipielle Unterschied klar.
> Meist wird aber von einem "bepflanzten Bodenfilter" gesprochen.
> Der Haupteffekt liegt dabei im Bodengrund selber und die Pflanzen sollen diesen "nur" aufgrund der Durchwurzelung bewegen und damit Durchlässig erhalten (im Gegensatz zum Pflanzenfilter, wo der üppige Wuchs die Nährstoffe entziehen soll)......



das ist so nicht ganz richtig 
gern nochmal :

ein bepflanzter Bodenfilter soll über die Symbiose der Bakterien , Pilze und Wurzeln [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8/]wirken[/URL] !

noch ein Link

das ist sozusagen "Ufer" Konzentrat 

wenn man´s richtig macht ! 

ein dunkler Filter mit was auch immer ist im besten Fall ein biologischer Filter mit Besiedlungsfläche für nitrifizierende Bakterienstämme

und natürlich immer auch ein mechanischer Filter

auch nicht schlecht 

nur 


etwa 10 Lichtjahre  von der Leistungsfähigkeit eines  funktionierenden bepflanzten Bodenfilters entfernt ,

wenn man u.a.
- den Platz hat
- der Besatz passt


schönabend


----------



## shorty71 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Vielen Dank Karsten. 

Du hast meinen Gedankengang um einen entscheideneden Faktor erweitert.
Die Symbiose der Bakterien , Pilze und Wurzeln wurde bei mir bisher nicht bedacht. Ich hatte schlicht folgenden Ansatz: Langsamer Durchfluss --> Sauerstoffmangel --> denitrifizierende Wirkung der sich ansiedelnden Bakkis (so werden einige Sandfilter in der Aquaristik betrieben, auch wenn die meisten Menschen Sandfilter nur als rein mechanische Poolfilter kennen). Die Pflanzen wurden in einigen Posts hier so dargestellt, als seinen sie lediglich zur langsamen Durchmisschung des Substrats notwendig.

Wenn ich jetzt den Punkt Symbiose und dadurch weitere "Beteiligte" beim Abbau des Nitrits hinzunehme wird klar, das ich den Filter wohl doch eher ohne Abdeckung, dafür mit Pflanzen nutze (vorausgesetzt ich bekomme meine Regierung überzeugt ) 

Die Besatzstärke sollte kein Problem sein, wir reden hier über ein paar Kardinalfische und eine Hand voll Endlersguppys (beide nur im Sommer), deren Biomasse wird etwa der von 1-2 __ Kröten entspricht.


Also Danke nochmals

Shorty71


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

so wie "Wurzelraumfilter" beschrieben, ist das ja ganz nett, hätte da aber Einwände bezüglich der Praxis. Die Durchflutung eines mehr oder weniger groben Substrats zieht den Einzug organischer Masse nach sich und wenn die anaerob abgebaut wird, wird der darin enthaltene Schwefel nicht zum Sulfat sondern zum Schwefelwasserstoff abgebaut - mit deutlich wurzelschädingender Wirkung!
Wasser-, Sumpfpflanzen schaffen sich im Wurzelraum ihr eigenes Klima, dazu gehört explizit für die gennanten Pflanzen die Fähigkeit Sauerstoff in den Wurzelraum zu schaffen. Weil das andere nicht können, kann man die mit zu hohen Wasserständen ersäufen.  Den Sauerstoff brauchen die Pflanzen im Wurzelraum im Zusammenspiel mit aroben Bakterien. Da geht es immer um die Mobilisierung von Nährstoffen. Pflanzen haben da noch weitere Mehanismen.
Nur mal O2 betrachtet, schaffen die Pflanzen O2 in den Bodengrund um sich ein geignetes Wurzelklima zu schaffen, kämpfen aber im Bodenfilter gegen die durch ungewissen organischen Eintrag drohende Fäulnis, incl. H2S-Bildung an. Ist die Frage welcher Prozess dominat wird. In der Tendenz darf die Bodenströmung wegen mölichen zu hohen organischen Eintrags gar nicht so gut funktionieren. 
Besser trennt man das, lässt die Pflanzen das tun, was sie am besten können, nämlich Nährstoffe aufnehmen und separiert die biologische Komponente in einen Substratfilter - oder nutzt vorhandene Pflanzenmasse, die dient nämlich auch als Substrat für Biofilm.
Die Denitrifizierung braucht auch ganz bestimmte Bedingungen. Häufig wird vergessen, dass dafür nicht nur eine O2-arme Umgebung benötigt wird, damit die den Sauerstoff aus dem NO3 veratmen, sondern die auch etwaszum Beißen brauchen, inform von organischen Kohlenstoffverbindungen. Daran scheitert es entweder odr macht es völlig ungewiss. In der Aquaristik werden zur Kohlenstoffversorgung, Paraffin, Wodka, etc.verwendet.

Ich habe ja was ähnliches, auch in der Größe vor und einen gewissen Pflanzenbestand vorausgesetzt ist bei dem lächerlichen Besatz diese beschriebene Filterung, die ja vor allem der Vermeidung von Nitrit dient, ziemlich oversized um nicht zu sagen überflüssig.  Ich werde das Prinzip des aktuell hier gerade beschriebenen "very low cost Vliesfilters" nutzen. Das gibt klares Wasser, bringt organische Masse aus dem Teich, verschafft den Pflanzen Vorteile, erhöht deren Assimilationsleistung und in der Folge den Sauerstoffgehalt.
Mit anaeroben Prozessen wäre ich immer vorsichtig! Ich will die nicht mehr als notwendig!
Nährstoffüberschüsse lässt man am besten durch Pflanzen fixieren und erntet die dann ab.

Guß, Nik

sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler, war quick and dirty.


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo Nik

wenn man Wurzelraumfilter überlastet wird´s natürlich nicht

kolmatiert der Filter ist´s vorbei 


genau so gehört eine gewisse Mächtigkeit des Wurzelraum´s dazu um die Biologie in Gang zu halten

bei meinem Wurzelraumfilter  hatte ich für´s "Grobe" einen Spaltfilter und 2 Absetzbecken vorgeschaltet 

die Komponenten müssen passen !

dafür gibt´s auch keine festgelegte Bauanleitung 

ich hatte bei der Demontage zweier früherer Filtervarianten nicht den Eindruck das ich anaerobe Bereiche hatte
das Substrat sah eher immer aus wie geäzt und vor allem Kalk aus Steinen und Schalen wurde sehr stark gelöst

naja und mein Teich war glockenklar

ob o.g. Filter die Weihen eines wirsamen Wurzelraumfilters zu Teil werden kann ich nicht sagen

für jedeTeichsituation heißt es "Versuch und Irrtum"

und besser als jedes Baumarktdruckfilterchen ist es bestimmt 

ansonsten sind die Wirkmechanismen an der Rizosphäre von Repopflanzen weitgehend
geklärt und vor allem bei Pflanzenkläranlagen täglich erfolgreich im Einsatz 

Was die bei Abwasser schaffen


schaffen sie bei (den meisten) Teichen "mit links"


mfG


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo Karsten,

ich finde so etwas ausgesprochen interessant! Freut mich wenn es funktioniert. Im speziellen Fall las sich das mit den Absichten nur mäßig kompatibel und mit dem Hintergrund des erwähnten Besatzes, der als vernachlässigbar zu bezeichnen ist, ist es viel Kanone und wenig Spatz.
Offen ist allerdings geblieben wieviel Pflanzen in den Teichbecken vorgesehen sind. Gründsätzlich können die genügen.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## shorty71 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

sorry, war ein paar Tage nicht on, daher erst jetzt eine Reaktion von mir.

Nik, ich gebe Dir recht, dass das etwas mit Kanonen und Spatzen zu tun hat. Es spielen da aber viele Faktoren mit rein.
Erstens ist die Lage des Teiches aufgrund einiger Rahmenbedingungen nicht eben optimal (Vollsonnig von Sonneaufgang bis etwa 18:00 Uhr!) Trotz des sehr moderaten Beatzes (beziehungsweise auch ganz ohne diesen) war das Wasser in den beiden Becken so trüb, dass ich gerade mal 10-15 cm Sicht hatte/habe. 
Unterwasserpflanzen sind eingegangen, vermutlich weil nicht genug Licht nach unten kam.
Irgendeine Filterung mußte her und die Mörtelwanne stand hier noch ungebraucht rum und ein Loch zu buddeln, war jetzt nicht der riesen Aufwand.

Ich wollte den Filter aber nicht einfach mal so bestücken und abwarten was passiert, denn ich hatte auch keine Lust ihn in einem Jahr komplett auseinander zu nehmen weil er sich in eine "Schlammwüste" verwandelt hat. Also frage ich lieber nach!

Inzwischen habe ich eine der beiden Teichschalen bereits an die Wanne angeschlossen (Filtermalle für Groben Schmutz vorweg) und ich muß sagen: Ich bin begeistert. Das Wasser ist wirklich glasklar! Ich denke zwar, dass die Pflanzen die ich in den Lavasplit gesetzt habe noch nicht viel Zeit hatten wirklich in die Filterung einzugreifen, bis sich da ein fester Ablauf eingespielt hat werden wohl noch ein paar Wochen vergehen, aber auf jeden Fall habe ich mit wenig Invest einen mehr als ausreichenden Filter. Mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht!

Gruß und noch mal Danke für die Inputs!

Shorty71


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

nurnochmaldrangehängt


----------



## 0punkt (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

die Idee sich einen Filter selbst zu bauen finde ich genial.

Allerdings habe ich noch einige Frage dazu:

So wie ich es erkannt habe, ist der Zulauf in den Filter, also das Wasser vom Teich in den Filter kommend, so angebracht, dass das "dreckige" Wasser von oben nach unten das Substrat durchläuft. 
Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, ob dieses sinnvoll ist. Denn wenn nun mal größere Klumpen mit in den Filter gesaugt werden, bleiben die ja nun oben auf dem Substrat liegen.
Auch würde das Rohr fürs Dreckabsaugen keinen Sinn mehr machen oder? Denn hier ist das Rohr so angebracht, dass der Dreck von unten aus dem Filter gesogen wird. 

Auch verstehe ich nicht wieso der Rücklauf, also das Rohr am Boden anfängt, da wo eigentlich das dreckige Wasser sein soll...

Wahrscheinlich habe ich nur was falsch verstanden oder übersehen, aber könntet ihr mich vielleicht aus dem Dunkeln befreien? 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## 0punkt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

keiner ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## sascharr (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Mir gehts da genau wie 0punkt. Kann das jemand evtl. erklären?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Sveni (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo Sascha,

sicher kann hier Herbi mehr dazu sagen, aber ich würde wahrscheinlich bei extremen Oberflächenschmutz den Gartenschlauch hernehmen, von oben spülen, gleichzeitig absaugen und wenn kein Schmutzwasser mehr aus dem Absaugrohr kommt, ginge in davon aus, das der Filter wieder sauber ist.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## nik (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

steht doch schon da. 



karsten. schrieb:


> wenn man Wurzelraumfilter überlastet wird´s natürlich nicht
> 
> kolmatiert der Filter ist´s vorbei
> 
> ...



Es ist einfach ein Irrtum anzunehmen, man könnte einen Bodenfilter mit Schmodder (organischer Biomasse) beschicken und der verschwindet dann. Tut er schon - im Substrat, eine Zeit lang - das ist aber unerwünscht und man muss sich dann nicht wundern, wenn dann der Schmodder dann aus dem Substrat "heraus gereinigt" werden muss. So ein Bodenfilter mit/ohne Pflanzen ist ein Biofilter ...

... und kein Schlammsauger.  Der Schlamm bildet sich im Teich(__ lein) aus sich zersetzender organischer Masse und hat Pufferfunktion. Der ist in einem bestimmten Maße für das Funktionieren des Biotops notwendig. Wie viel der Teich verträgt muss man herausfinden. Überschüsse werden im Zuge der Teichpflege abgesaugt. Genauso lässt sich anfallende Biomasse auch gleich (manuell, mechanisch oder elektrisch) absammeln bevor sie der sauerstoffzehrenden Zersetzung durch Mikroorganismen anheim fallen und die in der Pflanzenmasse gebundenen Nährstoffe wieder frei werden. Das die Nährstoffe wieder frei werden ist kein Problem, die möglicherweise zu hohe Sauerstoffzehrung und unerwünschte Nebenprodukte wie H2S schon.

Biologische und mechanische "Filterung" sind also zwei paar Schuhe. Lässt sich kombinieren, aber beides bringt unterschiedliche Anforderungen mit sich.

Um das Wasser in Pfützen klar zu bekommen genügt ein VLCV (Suche; Very Low Cost Vliesfilter) völlig. Ich nutze den auch in einer separaten Kammer ein bischen abgewandelt in einer kaum zu vereinfachenden Form. Ein alter 10l Eimer wird unten an der Seite rundum mit Löchern als Ablauf versehen. Auf ein innen eingebrachtes Gitter (wenige cm uber dem Eimerboden) liegen 5, 6, 7 oder genau 11 Lagen  zurecht geschnittenes Dunstabzugshaubenvlies oder ähnliches. Bei mir habe ich noch ein Loch unter den oberen Eimerrand geschnitten - als kontrollierten Überlauf wenn der Durchsatz des Vlieses nachlässt. Das Ganze steht in einer bisschen größeren Kiste mit Rücklauf in den Teich. Oben das Wasser rein und es ist dann nur eine Frage der Zeit (anfangs dauert es ein bisschen) bis das Vlies sich ein wenig zusetzt und dann erstaunliche Feinfilterqualitäten an den Tag legt. Kann man dann nach Bedarf reinigen oder auch nicht. Wenn der Durchfluss zu gering wird, dann läuft der Eimer halt über - bei mir der Normalzustand. Es wird dann nur ein mehr oder weniger geringer Anteil des gepumpten Wassers "gefeinfiltert"  Muss man halt sehen, wann es gut ist. Der lief sogar den Winter durch und gewährleistete so eine ausreichende Sauerstoffversorgung der länger zugefrorenen 1000l GFK-Pfütze. Hat super funktioniert.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## 0punkt (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Ich, der Unwissende nochmal 

Ich habe jetzt nahezu alle Materialien zusammengesucht und möchte gerne am Wochenende mit der Bastelei anfangen...

Nun aber noch eine Frage:

Sollte der Zulauf *zum *Filter oben oder unten sein? Oder ist das egal?

Wenn er unten ist, würde der Filter bei einem Stromausfall doch voll bleiben oder? Oder läuft das Wasser auch durch den Zufall über die Pumpe in den Teich zurück?


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

wenn Du kein Rückschlagventil einbaust, dann läuft das Wasser zurück bis auf das Niveau des Teichwasserspiegels.


----------



## 0punkt (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

ich habe noch einmal eine Frage:

Den Filter habe ich jetzt fertiggestellt. Als ich ihn getestet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einem Loch im Eimer (da wo das Wasser durch den Schlauch wieder in den Teich läuft) ein klein wenig Wasser am Eimer runterläuft, sprich es ist undicht...

Wie verschließe ich das am besten? Mit Silikon? Gibt es evtl. andere Möglichkeiten?

Kurz zur Darstellung:

Loch im Eimer
durch das Loch ein Metallgewinder durchgesteckt, an dem der Schlauch befestigt wird.
Die Konsturktion ist dicht, nur ist wahrscheinlich das Loch im Eimer ein klein wenig zu groß. 
Das Wasser läuft sozusagen an der Dichtung vorbei oder so...


----------



## Lara (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,
funktioniert der mini Bodenfilter noch ?? 
Mfg Lara


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini Bodenfilter*

Hallo,

auch mich würde das mal interessieren und dann wollte ich noch zu gerne wissen welche leistung die Pumpe mindestens haben sollte und ob das auch mit einem Luftheber funktioniert.

lG Angelika


----------

